# Wall Street Call



## RuralEngineer (Mar 1, 2014)

Learned about the minimum points package - 7,500 pts or one week.  While small points packages allows one in the door the cost per points are way too high with all of the additional fees.

Stephen


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been amazed that they have been able to sell points at current prices for the last several years. I don't know what they are today but, those 2 bedroom polo towers units that on  sold for $14,900 would've run $50,000 buying enough points to reserve a week. 

On one hand, sales staff tells you to look at the bargain our purchase was. On the other hand, they're so worthless on the resale market I'd likely have to give them away and pay closing costs/transfer fees.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 1, 2014)

Can anyone sell a DRI property for $40,000 ?


----------



## fluke (Mar 1, 2014)

Only the DRI sales people


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 7, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> I've been amazed that they have been able to sell points at current prices for the last several years. I don't know what they are today but, those 2 bedroom polo towers units that on  sold for $14,900 would've run $50,000 buying enough points to reserve a week.
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand, sales staff tells you to look at the bargain our purchase was. On the other hand, they're so worthless on the resale market I'd likely have to give them away and pay closing costs/transfer fees.



There's a 2 bedroom Polo Towers ownership offered for free in Bargain Deals right now.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206690



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

